# Powertech generator wiring...



## ka0tyk (Mar 2, 2021)

Hi all, first post and getting right to it. I recently purchased a PT-8KSI-2C 8kw diesel (kubota) powertech generator with 226 hours on it. 










I believe it was being used to charge some 12v battery bank in like a toyhauler or trailer setup. I'd like to use it to provide 110v (can it be used to also output 12v? on the label it says "DC CHARGING: YES"). It'll be wired to a transfer switch, 50 amp main, and then a load center with all AFCI/GFCI breakers.

Anyways when I opened up the business end this is what I found:










Can anyone provide a schematic as far as wiring up the 110v output properly? Theres 2x 35amp breakers on the front and currently there some small red wires going to them. I think this is what they were using to switch the 12v output on/off. There was also a voltage regulator mounted to the top. 

I reached out to power tech and I have yet to get a response from them. I cant seem to find a manual/schematic as far as wiring goes for this, only a basic operating manual. 

Thank you!


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

ka0tyk said:


> Hi all, first post and getting right to it. I recently purchased a PT-8KSI-2C 8kw diesel (kubota) powertech generator with 226 hours on it.
> 
> View attachment 8884
> 
> ...


Try this.


----------



## ka0tyk (Mar 2, 2021)

I've tried reaching out to power tech support with ZERO response. Sucks.

I have a few wires coming out of the Pancake generator head... they have the following labels:

1x "C" Blue wire
2x "Y" Black wires
1x "W" Black wire
4x "T1 - T4" Black wires
1x "F" Red wire


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

ka0tyk said:


> I've tried reaching out to power tech support with ZERO response. Sucks.
> 
> I have a few wires coming out of the Pancake generator head... they have the following labels:
> 
> ...


Following the 1st schematic provided by "Ole man here" this is what I get:
C: Blue wire is one leg of one brush that goes to the 4 amp breaker then out of the breaker to the F wire to F+ on the MVR.
Y1 & Y2: go to the MVR from the auxiliary winding.
W" Is one leg of the DC charging winding.
T1 & T2 are grounds.
F: See C
I took the first schematic shown on the link: 8-10-12 generator 120 vac to neutral.
There is a telephone number in Florida listed at the beginning of the link.
I decided to blow up the internal picture you posted.
I only see one T3 wire hanging out, along with two black wires with B on them. That takes you to the third print down.
Did you mean that you were interested in the wires you mentioned or that they were not connected?


----------



## ka0tyk (Mar 2, 2021)

Thanks for the response and taking time to help.

Sorry I was able to find more wires buried in the mess... so this makes it:


1x "C" Blue wire. - currently going to a C terminal on the 120/240 VRM
2x "Y" Black wires - currently going to 2 Y terminals on the 120/240 VRM
2x "W" Black wire - one is going to a small fuse and to a blue wire spliced into main harness, appears to be going to the low voltage/12v VRM. The other W wire is spliced to the other end of that blue wire they spliced.
4x "T1 - T4" Black wires T1 & T3 currently not going to anything, just loose. T2 and T4 are grounded to big lug on gen head
1x "F" Red wire - currently connected to a purple wire, going to a "generator reset" on the front panel, back to a F terminal on the 120/240 VRM
1x "Bl" Black wire - currently not hooked to anything
1x "Br" Black wire - currently not hooked to anything

There is a small red/black wire that goes from the 120 terminal on the VRM to one of the 35a breakers on the front. 

There is a red wire that goes from O terminal on the VRM to the same ground lug on the gen head as T2/T4.


----------



## ka0tyk (Mar 2, 2021)

so based on some responses in a FB group it looks like things are close... I just need to hook the T1/T3 to my breakers, and clean up that poorly wired DC 35a fuse. Then take 2 black wires from the output of my breakers, and a white and green/ground wire from my big lug on my gen head as 110v outputs.


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)

I would! But test before trusting the repair.


----------



## ka0tyk (Mar 2, 2021)

Got that all cleaned up... it fires up, etc. Yay!






Now I'm at the point of testing 110v out of it. Im using the following schematic above. 

To clarify I have my T1 and T3 going to the 2 front 35a breakers. T2 and T4 are both going to the grounding point on the gen head. Along with the ground and neutral from the 110v side I'm trying to test with. That leaves me with a black "hot". I should be able to wire up the other end of my test wire to an outlet (check with my meter first obviously...) and plug something into it and get power right? Eventually they'll go into an auto switch/charger/inverter setup. But for now I just want to make sure its working properly, the voltage regulator is working, etc.

Also I see a #12 jumper wire between the T1/T3 leads on the breakers. I'm guessing thats the output sense of the regulator on the 120v side to regulate power output? I think I still need that...


----------



## ToolLover (Jan 13, 2020)




----------

